# Full Snowshoe Results



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 12, 2006)

Snowshoe results


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 12, 2006)

Bill, how many teams competed, I think they only needed 15 to be a Jack qualifier.


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 13, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Rich Decker":1am45yzn]Bill, how many teams competed, I think they only needed 15 to be a Jack qualifier.


i heard there were 15 teams there but since this is a second year contest there needed to be 25 teams to be a qualifier.  again this is hear say.
[/quote:1am45yzn]

If it's the only contest in a state, and I don't know of any others. they only need the 15 team minimum just like a new contest. That keeps some small New England contest's as qualifiers like Road Island.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 13, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":bkn556z7][quote="Rich Decker":bkn556z7]Bill, how many teams competed, I think they only needed 15 to be a Jack qualifier.


i heard there were 15 teams there but since this is a second year contest there needed to be 25 teams to be a qualifier.  again this is hear say.
[/quote:bkn556z7]

If it's the only contest in a state, and I don't know of any others. they only need the 15 team minimum just like a new contest. That keeps some small New England contest's as qualifiers like Road Island.[/quote:bkn556z7]

There where 15 teams there.  I think Rich is correct about it being a qualifier.  

There was 7.4284 points between Dizzy and my self.  If I could have gotten my pork score up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..  Oh well.  I love my plauqe and my ribbons.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 13, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Rich Decker":2291l62s][quote="brian j":2291l62s][quote="Rich Decker":2291l62s]Bill, how many teams competed, I think they only needed 15 to be a Jack qualifier.


i heard there were 15 teams there but since this is a second year contest there needed to be 25 teams to be a qualifier.  again this is hear say.
[/quote:2291l62s]

If it's the only contest in a state, and I don't know of any others. they only need the 15 team minimum just like a new contest. That keeps some small New England contest's as qualifiers like Road Island.[/quote:2291l62s]

There where 15 teams there.  I think Rich is correct about it being a qualifier.  

There was 7.4284 points between Dizzy and my self.  If I could have gotten my pork score up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..  Oh well.  I love my plauqe and my ribbons.[/quote:2291l62s]
Where is the pic of the plaque and ribbons in the new shed?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry, here ya go.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> There was 7.4284 points between Dizzy and my self.  *If I could have gotten my pork score up,*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..  Oh well.  I love my plauqe and my ribbons.



 [smilie=nonono.gif] 

I told you not to foil those butts!!!!


----------

